# 1968 Sears Suburban no spark



## GoldComet8 (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum and need help troubleshooting my 68 sears suburban. It was given to me and was told it had bad points. I looked it over and realized the rod that opens and closes the points was seized. I tried freeing it but broke it off. So I then put a nova 2 electronic ignition and still no spark. I then tried a new coil and still had nothing. I have run out of ideas so I came hear, any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK, I'm a little confused by _*"the rod that opens and closes the points was seized"*_..... A 1968 Sears Suburban usually came with a HH120 Tecumseh engine. Is that the case with your tractor? The reason I'm asking is, starting in 1968, the HH Series Tecumseh engines didn't come with points any longer, they started coming with the infamous Tecumseh solid state ignition(SSI). I don't believe a Nova II will work on that engine...... Here's the fine print you'll find on the Nova II

*It will not work*_ with solid state ignition (CDI) coils, battery ignition coils or with flywheels having a ring of magnets mounted internally to which the ignition coil (mounted underneath flywheel also) operates off of, such as the bigger aluminum block Tecumseh engines (8hp and up)._

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but once that SSI goes on those old HH Series Tecumseh engines, they essentially become a boat anchor to most DIY mechanics.


----------



## GoldComet8 (Aug 4, 2021)

Here is the case the points were in and thank for reaching out with help, I really appreciate it


----------



## GoldComet8 (Aug 4, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> OK, I'm a little confused by _*"the rod that opens and closes the points was seized"*_..... A 1968 Sears Suburban usually came with a HH120 Tecumseh engine. Is that the case with your tractor? The reason I'm asking is, starting in 1968, the HH Series Tecumseh engines didn't come with points any longer, they started coming with the infamous Tecumseh solid state ignition(SSI). I don't believe a Nova II will work on that engine...... Here's the fine print you'll find on the Nova II
> 
> *It will not work*_ with solid state ignition (CDI) coils, battery ignition coils or with flywheels having a ring of magnets mounted internally to which the ignition coil (mounted underneath flywheel also) operates off of, such as the bigger aluminum block Tecumseh engines (8hp and up)._
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but once that SSI goes on those old HH Series Tecumseh engines, they essentially become a boat anchor to most DIY mechanics.


Also hear is the model and serial


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Based on that serial #, your mower is a Suburban 10 and it was made earlier than 1968(switch to SSI). The engine is a Tecumseh HH100-115016 (see attached chart) by looking for 569042
Sears to Tecumseh Conversion

Now _"the rod that opens and closes the points was seized"_ makes sense.... You're talking about the point plunger. Tecumseh Part number 31952.

Tecumseh point plunger

On the Nova II ..... Instructions are Coil wire goes on the + terminal, - terminal gets grounded to block, but I don't see how it gets it's timing signal.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you tried reversing the connections as stated in the instructions??.


----------

